

Show HN: Latest software engineering blog posts - kilimchoi
http://www.slicedham.co/

======
mring33621
please add 'select all' on
[http://www.slicedham.co/users/select](http://www.slicedham.co/users/select)

------
cblock811
Is there still a way for users to submit blogs that may be a fit for this? I
know your last project allowed that.

~~~
kilimchoi
Will add that. This is just a very first version. :)

~~~
cblock811
What are you thinking of adding in the future?

~~~
kilimchoi
Probably allowing people to comment.

